# What's the largest file-size photo you've taken?



## PropilotBW (Jun 23, 2016)

53 GigaPixel photo?
Here's a pretty cool picture Bentley used for car advertisement.  
Bentley Used NASA Tech to Create This 53-Gigapixel Car Photo


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

Cool


----------

